
Internal Microsoft Vista Video - raghus
http://gizmodo.com/380467/internal-microsoft-vista-video-is-as-painful-as-videos-get
======
thorax
Corporations do lots of random things to motivate their sales guys. Lots of
weird things, lots of cheesy things.

This is surely just a silly, known-to-be-ridiculous video they put together as
one of their sillier/lighter things for sales training, or a sales conference
keynote.

How about some of you guys share some of your insight on how you plan to (or
do) motivate your sales and marketing guys? Or are salespeople a thing your
companies will never have?

I personally haven't given it much thought, but seeing some of the 'net
reaction' to this video, I see a number of people misunderstanding this.
Perhaps because they've never worked in management at a large corp (and maybe
never want to)?

When I see this, it just reminds me of the sorts of problems corporations have
when they get larger. It's not a minor problem when you consider the idea of
having thousands of software salespeople who don't necessarily have the tech
knowledge (or time) to study up on new features/tricks to get their clients to
upgrade/buy. Tricks like this at least force them to take a deep breath and
think about how they might position things better when new offerings are
available.

There's almost no doubt that a clever entrepreneur could make a lucrative
business if they're able to improve upon the existing sales
training/motivation models. There's a lot of money on the line in these
corporations to improve these things (as one would expect).

~~~
angstrom
Way too much thought. Here's my idea of a sales training video:

5 second fade-in of thier commision percentage.

5 seconds of just the percentage sitting on the screen.

Then one of those damn screaming ghoulish pop up pictures to get them off
their ass and selling so the next batch of sales people can come in and watch
the training video.

------
ks
"See what's on employees' laptops"

It is the first time that I have seen invasion of privacy as a feature ;-)

------
henning
I watched two girls one cup without flinching, but I couldn't stand to watch
10 seconds of this.

------
pmorici
Ugh, Is this some lame attempt at a viral marketing campaign? They just need
to stop trying, even their cool products come across as lame because of their
marketing department.

(Note: When I say "cool" the only thing that comes to mind is that photo
stiching software presented at the TED talk a couple weeks back which I
immediately thought less of when I went to the website to downloaded and was
accosted by the MS marking machine.)

------
raghus
Direct link to the video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPv8PPl7ANU>

------
randomhack
Directed, no doubt, by Steve Ballmer.

------
mixmax
If this had been made by a teenager somewhere and put on youtube as sarcasm it
would be funny.

------
babyshake
"Leaked". Right.....those Microsoft people are so authentic. I think this just
convinced me to buy
Vista..............................................................................................

NOT.

------
raghus
Hmmm - just saw this on top of techmeme:
<http://www.news.com/8301-10787_3-9920713-60.html>

------
inovica
All the shops are shut :( I hope the "BUY VISTA" feeling I have right now
holds until the morning!!

------
daniel-cussen
Let me get this straight: Microsoft ran this as a commercial? It's a joke,
right?

~~~
SwellJoe
No, Microsoft did not run this as a commercial. Yes, it is a joke (though a
"motivational" joke, which takes the funny right out of it).

One might have gleaned that information from, I dunno, reading the article.

------
gscott
'Sudden increase in MS Vista salesperson suicide rate' Story at 11.

